# 19 inch wheels



## 12silverLT (Jan 31, 2014)

Cruze SRIV said:


> My cruze sriv with 19 inch wheels and bc racing coil overs


that looks awesome. what is taht grill?


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

That is an Australian Holden Cruzen 12silver LT ..


----------



## fastduo (Dec 24, 2013)

That looks really great. What are the specs on the wheels and tires?


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Not a big fan of 19s but dang, that looks just about right, nice work.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

They are beautiful


----------



## danielp23 (May 14, 2013)

Looks great!


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

12silverLT said:


> that looks awesome. what is taht grill?


This is the standard SRI-V grille.

View attachment 65937


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Sup Aussie . So like do the Aussie's black out the lion on they're cruzens or do you guys prefer replacing the whole front Grille with an aftermarket Grille ?


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

I have not personally seen a single Cruze with an altered grill and very few with any modifications. Why would you bother with a Cruze when there are plenty of good condition second hand V8 RWD cars around with manual transmissions that can be made to really fly without spending much?

For instance my sons 304 RW HP 1999 Commodore 6 speed LS1 wagon on a dyno.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FUGhu_Nmetg


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

you aussies have those badass ford falcons that make like 400+ hp stock don't you?


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

money_man said:


> you aussies have those badass ford falcons that make like 400+ hp stock don't you?


You mean cars like this?

HSV V falcon supercharged - Bing Videos


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Aussie said:


> I have not personally seen a single Cruze with an altered grill and very few with any modifications. Why would you bother with a Cruze when there are plenty of good condition second hand V8 RWD cars around with manual transmissions that can be made to really fly without spending much?
> 
> For instance my sons 304 RW HP 1999 Commodore 6 speed LS1 wagon on a dyno.
> 
> 99 VTII wagon dyno run, 14 years old, 220,000km, only a cat back exhaust and mild tune, 226.9rwkw - YouTube



Well then you will have to drive to the Gold Coast to see this guys modified grille see 1. 
Or not ...


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

I actually will be driving up that way as my daughter is graduating from a Queensland University in August, but after a 10 hour drive I doubt I will really care about anything but a shower. Aussie.


----------



## Cruze SRIV (Oct 26, 2013)

Yes it is Holden Cruze 2013 SRIV thats top of the range here in Australia


----------



## Cruze SRIV (Oct 26, 2013)

they are 19x8 DTM GTR wheels with 245/40x19 Nitto Invo tyres


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Cruze SRIV said:


> they are 19x8 DTM GTR wheels with 245/40x19 Nitto Invo tyres


Looks great! What offset are the wheels?


----------



## Cruze SRIV (Oct 26, 2013)

its a walkinshaw grill


----------



## RoadRage (May 19, 2012)

Actually its an irmscher grill sold through walkinshaw performance

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

